# hand-spraying 15 ft fruit trees ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm still having problems getting the tops of my fruit trees sprayed. I've tried a hand-held pump sprayer as well as one that attaches to a water hose. I cannot get either to spray farther than 3-4 ft with any accuracy; and when spraying toward the top f the trees, the spray wants to fall back onto me, which is not healthy.

Can any in here tell me what has worked successfully for you?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have seen some old timers spray up high with something similar to this sprayer. 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200279574_200279574


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Solo makes a 60" extention wand for their backpack sprayers. The trombone sprayer will shoot very high. Another option that works pretty good is a duster with a good fan - Point the fan at the leaves you want to hit and apply the dust to the air stream.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the url. I'll check it out.

These are not backpack sprayers; but I'll see if I can find some type of extension to them. 

I'm spraying a liquid, not a dust.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

My semi-dwarf apples grew this tall, too. I'm slowly working them back to a more-manageable 12' or so. I wear boots, a rain jacket or Tyvec suit, and a full-face respirator when spraying. If there's a little breeze, I make sure to be on the upwind side, step out a few feet and try to drift the spray into the upper reaches.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, Use_Less, that is close to what I'm doing; and it just isn't getting the top good enough. 

David suggested I use the step ladder; and I can just see this 72 yr old woman with hip/joint pain climbing a ladder and maintaining her balance while spraying.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You need a sprayer with enough volume to operate a nozzle that does not mist. They put out bigger droplets. I have sprayed 60' trees with a solo backpack with the right nozzle....James

http://www.dultmeier.com/images/prodpage/SS-TP11002VS-Yellow-TeeJet-Flat-Spray-Nozzle.jpg


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

James, the backpack I have only has a 4-5 ft cord, which does not permit me to reach very far. Sure it will spray "upward"; but that is what I'm needing to avoid. I need something that has a reach high enough (and far enough away from me) so the spray does not fall back down on me. (I'ld like to be able to stand away from the tree and direct the spray upward and "on top of" the 15 ft tree, if there is such a sprayer with a wand that far reaching.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just sent off for the "Hudson Trombone Sprayer" and I'm looking at http://www.dultmeier.com/catalog/0.811.1731.4208 to find the TeeJet nozzle that would fit it.

How can I tell which nozzle will fit?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Have received the Trombone Sprayer and used it. I LOVE it!!!


----------

